# Horde / Perenolde und andere "All Quest for Fun" sucht dich!



## Teddywolf (16. Mai 2016)

Du hast einen Job, RL und Familie? Kein Problem.
Wir setzen auf Spaß am Spiel und auf Geselligkeit.
Es zählt das Miteinander und wir sind sehr TS aktiv.

Wir über uns:
Die AQfF sind eine engagierte Gruppe von Spielern die WoW sowohl als Hobby als auch als Freizeitbeschäftigung ansehen.
Wir sind mit Eifer und Leidenschaft bei der Sache um zum Erfolg zu kommen, verlieren den Spaß aber nie aus den Augen.

Wir sind keine Progress Gilde aber trotzdem gut strukturiert und organisiert unterwegs.
Wir haben mehrere Raidgruppen. Stammraid, Twinkgruppen und auch Support für die ganz kleinen.
Wir helfen uns untereinander und legen Wert auf guten Umgang und Wertschätzung untereinander.
Zudem sind wir eine sehr Teamspeak-Aktive Gilde und dementsprechend auch sehr kommunikativ.
Über allem steht der Spaß und die Gemeinschaft und somit auch dein Privatleben.
Wir sind alle reale Menschen die Arbeiten und Freude und Familie haben. Zusagen sollten verbindlich sein aber jedem kommt mal was dazwischen und niemand lebt im Spiel. Menschlichkeit steht bei uns hoch im Kurs.
Wir arbeiten als Team und nehmen Rücksicht aufeinander. Das heißt auch fehler zu machen, sie anzusprechen und gemeinsam dran zu arbeiten.

Zitat
"Es ist von großem Vorteil, die Fehler, aus denen man lernen kann, recht früh zu machen.&#8216;&#8216;
Winston Churchill


Unsere Raidtage sind aktuell wie folgt aufgeteilt:
Mittwoch / Donnerstag Sonntag
20:00-23:00 / Stammraid GS 720+ / Mythisch 5/13 / Heroisch 13/13

Freitag / Samstag
20:00-23:00 / Twinkraid GS 710+ Heroisch

Für unseren Raid nehmen wir auch gerne Spieler von anderen Servern auf.

Bei Interesse einfach nach dem Battletag "Geckomander#2333" suchen und adden. Alternativ "Rockstar#2758"


----------

